# SS Seats Nappa leather care



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi guys i tried contacting audi and asking them regarding the leather care for the nappa and they told me to ask dealer service department. LOL

i have not called or asked them but does any one know what product you guys recommend for maintaining and cleaning.
im starting to see creases on the outer bolster from people going in and out; is this normal ? looks ugly. i barely hit 700 miles:banghead:
please advice

i'll post pictures later


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

My last two cars had leather and they were bought brand new. Regular cleaning and conditioning was all I did and I didn't have any leather cracking. Vacuum first to get the bits out, wipe down with a damp cloth, apply conditioner, nothing special. You are going to get some creases, that's wear and tear.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

lilmira said:


> My last two cars had leather and they were bought brand new. Regular cleaning and conditioning was all I did and I didn't have any leather cracking. Vacuum first to get the bits out, wipe down with a damp cloth, apply conditioner, nothing special. You are going to get some creases, that's wear and tear.


thank you for the tip. i had a regular leather on my old A3 and they seems to be a lot more durable. can i use those leather conditioner and cleaner mguiar leather care to be used on the soft nappa leather?


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I didn't use any special conditioner. I just bought them from regular auto supply store. I probably used Meguiar's stuff at one point. I'm sure there are better products out there for more money. Worth it or not, it's up to you. 
May be the softer leather is more susceptible to creases, I don't know. What am I going to do, hover?

Don't trap debris in leather and don't let it dry, oh and keep sharp object away.


----------



## Dsocohen (Apr 19, 2015)

I've always used Lexol products for my leather care. Never had any issues and they seem to work well. They make a cleaner and a conditioner. The conditioner is what I use most often for general maintenance. I'd only use the cleaner if there was a stain.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

Dsocohen said:


> I've always used Lexol products for my leather care. Never had any issues and they seem to work well. They make a cleaner and a conditioner. The conditioner is what I use most often for general maintenance. I'd only use the cleaner if there was a stain.


are these safe or good for nappa leather ? just wondering if they need or different kind of cleaning conditioner product. since they are softer.


----------



## Dsocohen (Apr 19, 2015)

T1no said:


> are these safe or good for nappa leather ? just wondering if they need or different kind of cleaning conditioner product. since they are softer.


Leather is leather. Nappa leather just comes from younger animals whose skin hasn't had time to harden. Regardless of the age of the animal from which the leather originates, all leather needs to be infused with moisture and oils to keep it soft and pliable. When you stop conditioning leather, it'll be begin to dry, harden, and then crack. Conditioners care not for age.


----------



## crp123 (Jul 10, 2015)

So what's the verdict on the SS seats? Would you re-order if you could go back? Too early to comment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Other than an issue with the stitching on my backseat which they will replace, it's been good so far. They are comfortable and I got compliment from everyone. They really bring up the interior of the car. I would do it again. The lack of memory/power adjustment is not much of an issue to me since I'm the only driver for the car.


----------



## bterra (Mar 15, 2015)

crp123 said:


> So what's the verdict on the SS seats? Would you re-order if you could go back? Too early to comment?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

crp123 said:


> So what's the verdict on the SS seats? Would you re-order if you could go back? Too early to comment?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes i would do it again.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

The creases are normal for nappa in the lower bolsters especially on the driver side that typically sees more traffic. Ive had it happen on my last three cars with Nappa leather which is softer than other leathers. You cant prevent the creases entirely but you can slow their advancement by how you enter the vehicle in my experience.

If you back in and sit on the bolster and them pivot into the seat that puts alot of wear on the outside bolster. I put my right foot in and my right hand on the steering wheel and then lower myself into the seat. Takes a little practice if you arent used to it and taller people than I (5'11") may not be able to pull it off without hitting their head but you get used to it. 

If you have a wide ass and are sitting on the bolsters at all times instead of between them then it probably doesnt matter what you do. 

And yes I would do it again. Every time I slide into the car and smell that leather I smile. Priceless.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troeg (Dec 3, 2014)

I originally bought this product on the official Audi collection site (http://audicollectionusa.com/), but I don't see it on there any more. Anyway, it worked really well on my previous A4 and have been using it for my current S3 / Q5.

Leather Care:
http://www.audipartssuperstore.com/...ampaign=Feed&gclid=CMHi8dbU4sYCFdCRHwodG_8M-g


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

troeg said:


> I originally bought this product on the official Audi collection site (http://audicollectionusa.com/), but I don't see it on there any more. Anyway, it worked really well on my previous A4 and have been using it for my current S3 / Q5.
> 
> Leather Care:
> http://www.audipartssuperstore.com/...ampaign=Feed&gclid=CMHi8dbU4sYCFdCRHwodG_8M-g


ya i saw that ? is it oily or greasy after applying ? 
i was going to buy it at the dealer but i couldn't find any reviews. and they want 48 bucks for it.

it also causes cancer apparently lol


----------



## troeg (Dec 3, 2014)

T1no said:


> ya i saw that ? is it oily or greasy after applying ?
> i was going to buy it at the dealer but i couldn't find any reviews. and they want 48 bucks for it.
> 
> it also causes cancer apparently lol


Nope. Not oily or greasy after application. I figured $48 was a drop in the bucket to be able to preserve my interior for years to come.

What doesn't cause cancer these days?


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

My s4 seats were plagued but that silk nappa crease issue. Not to mention someone wearing jeans with a rivet on the butt scratched the passenger bolster. No conditioner will solve the crease issue.

I was dead set on the SS seats. It was a huge part of my reason of getting the s3. Last second I decided to get the regular power seats. I'm thinking this was smart now.
That being said. No ones allowed in my car with those jeans again. Good luck. I also use Lexol cleaner + condi
:thumbup:


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Griots Leather Care. Smells great, isn't greasy....don't have an S3 yet but Griots makes some of the best car care products in the biz. 
http://www.griotsgarage.com/product/leather+care+16+ounces.do


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

I had my A3's seats reupholstered to leather. The upholstery shop recommended using hand cream (Lubriderm actually).
If you don't feel like using hand cream, just make sure that the product you are using does *not* contain silicone.


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

I think the best thing to do is learn how to enter your car differently. Don't slide in. Try to enter and fall into the seat. It will save that wear on the bolster. 

I use the lexol as well.


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

leather masters leather care set. (2 cleaners). The best stuff on the market. Can be order from Detailerdomain.com. Easy to use.


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

Do some quick research and you'll see that little to nothing compares to Leatherique. Its ph balanced for the leather and never leaves a greasy/oily residue behind


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

My '01 A4 still has perfectly suple-ish and undamaged leather (never used a sunshade either and I live in CA) - I swear by leather UV protection and like has been said, keeping it clean and moisturized are key as well.


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

s3u4ic said:


> My '01 A4 still has perfectly suple-ish and undamaged leather (never used a sunshade either and I live in CA) - I swear by leather UV protection and like has been said, keeping it clean and moisturized are key as well.


pics- they put silk nappa in the a4? i thought that was for the s4s only


----------

